# pocket hole jig



## iuecbrad (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello all, how is everyone doing? I have a question about pocket hole plugs. I have been using the standard plugs that I bought at the big box store and I don't care for the difference in wood when I use them with oak wood. Is there somewhere that I can purchase the plugs made out of oak and other types of wood to match my projects? Also, what is the correct way of inserting the plugs? I always have a large amount of the plug sticking out that I have to remove with a hand saw? Any help that I can get would be greatly appreciated! Thanks and have a good day.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

iuecbrad said:


> Hello all, how is everyone doing? I have a question about pocket hole plugs. I have been using the standard plugs that I bought at the big box store and I don't care for the difference in wood when I use them with oak wood. Is there somewhere that I can purchase the plugs made out of oak and other types of wood to match my projects? Also, what is the correct way of inserting the plugs? I always have a large amount of the plug sticking out that I have to remove with a hand saw? Any help that I can get would be greatly appreciated! Thanks and have a good day.


You might experiment with an alternate form of joinery, so you can avoid using pocket screws. IOW, traditional woodworking joinery.








 







.


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

iuecbrad said:


> Hello all, how is everyone doing? I have a question about pocket hole plugs. I have been using the standard plugs that I bought at the big box store and I don't care for the difference in wood when I use them with oak wood. Is there somewhere that I can purchase the plugs made out of oak and other types of wood to match my projects? Also, what is the correct way of inserting the plugs? I always have a large amount of the plug sticking out that I have to remove with a hand saw? Any help that I can get would be greatly appreciated! Thanks and have a good day.


I read in a Kreg forum where the moisture content varies with those plugs. Others said they were difficult to get in. 

The solution for one poster was to microwave them for a few seconds to remove the excess moisture then they went right in. 

A common way to cut off the plug end is with a flush cut saw. The blade is pliable and will sit flat and flush on the surface while you saw the plug top off.

This guy uses a Dremel tool. link


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

i bought some stain grade plugs awhile back but cant remember what site, maybe just google "kreg plugs" and see what pops up? ie rocker, woodcraft etc. most of the box stores sell the paint grade ones that are poplar or similar, as for making them fit, at least the kreg brand ones seem to be made for the longest hole possible, I always hold the fat end to the belt sander and get a good 1/8" or so off, then glue em in, putty, sand, and repeat once more, its always worked for me. lots of varying opinions about pocket screws but I couldnt run my shop without them! hope this helps


----------



## Fins59 (Oct 16, 2011)

You can make your own plugs from dowels. Maybe google the subject and you'll find how to make simple jigs to make them. By making your own you can control the size so there's not too much left to trim.
You can make them using a band saw or a hand saw. The band saw jig really works slick.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

If you are trying to defeat the end grain problem, you probably need to adopt a different joinery method. Pocket screws probably shouldn't be used on show surfaces where the show surface needs to be attractive.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

As has been mentioned, you can make your own plugs from dowels and you can make your own dowels from the the scrap from your project. That would likely give you the best match. 
The Kreg plugs are typically long and are intended to be cut off because the pockets can/will vary substantially in depth, depending on what the bit depth collar setting is. :smile:


----------

